# Cube-Nation.de - Die Minecraft-Community [100 Slot · Rootserver · Multiworld · TS3]



## Neconic (11. Juni 2012)

*Cube-Nation.de - Die Minecraft-Community [100 Slot · Rootserver · Multiworld · TS3]*

Du suchst einen deutschen Minecraft-Server, der stabil und flüssig läuft – mit einer netten Community, die sich gern gegenseitig unter die Arme greift?! Du bist es leid, dauernd umziehen zu müssen, weil in deiner Nähe lauter hässliche Gebäude gebaut werden oder dir Griefer ständig dein Werk zerstören?
 Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig! 

*Cube Nation* ist ein Minecraft-Server für bis zu 100 Spieler und bietet durch sein wohl durchdachtes und sich stetig weiterentwickelndes Konzept größtmöglichen Schutz eurer Bauwerke bei entsprechend dennoch großartiger Freiheit und Auswahl an Blöcken.

IP: cube-nation.de 

Website: Cube-Nation.de - Großer deutscher Minecraft-Server mit netter Community und dem gewissen Etwas 
Map: www.cube-nation.de/map 
TS3: ts3server://cube-nation.de 






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pkJPBWuRG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*Zonen-Prinzip*


Durch die automatisierte Erstellung von Bewohner-Zonen, welche auch zu ganzen Städten verbunden werden können, geniesst ihr absoluten Schutz eures Eigentums. Solltet ihr später mehr Platz brauchen, ist dies natürlich absolut kein Problem. Auch bieten unsere Regeln von Anfang an Schutz vor hässlichen Bauwerken in eurer Nachbarschaft .
 Um besonderen Großprojekten noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen, ist die Welt in 3 Bereiche (Spawn > Community-Bereich > User-Bereich) aufgeteilt.



*Multi-Welten-Prinzip*


Um die Hauptwelt(Nova) zu einem Ort zu machen, wo man sich restlos wohl fühlt, stellen wir diverse externe Welten für jeweilige Zwecke zur Verfügung. Dies wären unter anderem eine Miningwelt/Abenteuerwelt, der Nether, Handelsdistrikt, Eventwelt, ... . Für genug Nachschub an Mobs und Blöcken und auch für die Möglichkeit an zentralen Punkten Handel zu treiben ist also bestens gesorgt. Erreichbar sind diese Welten jederzeit schnell und problemlos über das Weltenportal auf Nova.



*Server-Technik*


Unser Server ist ein sogenannter Root-Server (Intel Core i7 3930k (3,2 Ghz – 6 Kerne + SMT) und 64 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher), welcher durch Optimierungen bis ins letzte Detail (RAM-Disk, CPU Affinity Settings, vollautomatische Backups für alle Eventualitäten) und eine Hand voll eigens für unser Konzept erstellte Server-Plugins einen flüssigen Spielfluss und eine hohe Stabilität gewährleistet.



*Community & Staff*


All das allein macht unseren Server natürlich nicht zu dem was er ist! 
Hinter dem Ganzen steht in erster Linie eine super hilfsbereite Community und ein kompetentes Staff-Team, welches nahezu jederzeit online zur Verfügung steht und euch unterstützt, wo es nur kann! Selbst für den Fall, dass dennoch einmal kein Staff-Mitglied online ist, steht ein Petitions-System zur Verfügung.

Neben dem Server gibt es zudem auch einen Teamspeak-Server und ein Forum, in welchem die Bewohner sich und ihre Projekte vorstellen, Handelsangebote aufgeben und suchen, und sich zu allerlei anderer Themen austauschen können.

mehr lesen ... 

Ein paar Eindrücke:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Genug der Worte... Man sieht sich auf dem Server  

Grüße 
DerFlash & bloodymx


----------



## Neconic (19. Juni 2012)

Schweißgebadet wachst du auf. Es ist Nacht, völlig still… du blickst auf deine Uhr: 3 Tage und 3 Nächte waren deine Seele und dein Körper voneinander getrennt.
Auf wackeligen Beinen näherst du dich einer Reling – Nein, es ist eine Brüstung. Dahinter geht es in eine dunkle Tiefe.

Deine Augen können gerade so den Boden erhaschen wenn die Wolkendecke einen Blick zulässt.

Du weißt nicht wer du bist… du weisst nicht wo du bist… aber dein schlechtes Gefühl verrät dir: Du bist in Gefahr.
Und je länger du hier verweilst um so näher rückt dein Ende.

Sonntag, den 24.06.2012 um 19 Uhr ist es so weit! Das nächste Event:

Die Flucht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher habt ihr schon herauslesen können: Das Event beginnt auf der Spitze eines Hochhauses. Eure Aufgabe? Flüchten – So schnell wie möglich! Die Treppe runter? Oder lieber den Fahrstuhl nehmen? Nein, das wäre zu bequem. Der einzige Weg nach unten führt durch Öffnungen im Boden. Und hier wartet die neue Ebene auf euch – oder ein qualvoller Tod. Letzterer bringt euch wieder an die Spitze des Hochhauses und ihr müsst von vorne beginnen. Auch wenn eure Reise lange dauert und gefährlich ist braucht Ihr euch keine Sorgen machen einen Hungertod erleiden zu müssen. Dieses seltsame Licht zwischen den Ebenen scheint euch zu stärken und zu erfrischen…

Diskussionsfourm: "Die Flucht" ist zum greifen nahe!


----------



## Neconic (20. Juni 2012)

Les temps changent – C’est la vie.

Wenn die Farbe abblättert und der Backstein porös wird muss dringend renoviert werden. Um den *Eventwelt-Spawn* nicht dem vollständigen Verfall zu überlassen haben wir renoviert. Unter Federführung unseres Spielers *frog1993* haben wir uns nicht lumpen lassen und für euch *den Eiffelturm* einfliegen lassen. Dieser prangt jetzt hoch über den Mini-Portalen zu den Events. Ob ihr den direkten Weg nach unten wählt (Achtung, *LEBENSGEFAHR!*) oder euch bis hoch zur Spitze begebt um die tolle Aussicht zu genießen – die Baukunst hält immer noch eine neue Überraschung bereit.

Schaut umbedingt mal auf einen Sprung vorbei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



•   •   •

Wir freuen uns außerdem heute unseren *neuen Partner* verkünden zu können:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die große Spiele- und Hardware-Community bietet euch viele Informationen und einen regen Austausch rund um Computer- und Videospiele sowie auch Tipps, Tricks und Beratung zu Computerhardware und Unterhaltungselektronik. Für Minecraft steht dort ein eigenes Unterforum zur Verfügung – Alleine schon dadurch lohnt sich ein Besuch.

Wir freuen uns auf eine erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## Neconic (9. Juli 2012)

Lange hat’s gedauert, nun kommen direkt 2 echt leckere Trailer auf einen Schlag. Den Ersten möchten wir euch heute vorstellen, der Zweite folgt die Tage in einer gesonderten News.

Ihr kennt ihn ja alle bereits: iMax [YouTube Kanal: iMaxMinecraft] – unser ganz persönlicher Kameramann. Er hat keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut uns nun einen würdigen Trailer für unsere immer weiter wachsende Community zu präsentieren. Anfangs mit etwas Skepsis hat er uns dabei am Ende auch noch die kleinsten Wünsche erfüllt und Detail-Anpassung umgesetzt, so dass an dieser Stelle einfach ein riesengroßes *DANKE iMax!* gehört 

Da ein Trailer in erster Linie dafür da ist, für sich selbst und für den Server zu sprechen, will ich an dieser Stelle gar nicht viel mehr schreiben. Ich wünsche euch daher nun viel Spass und hoffe auf reichlich Feedback und Likes!



*Cube-Nation.de – Der Minecraft Server mit dem Wohlfühleffekt*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pkJPBWuRG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neconic (9. August 2012)

Das Update auf 1.3 rückt immer näher und unsere Vorbereitungen befinden sich in den letzten Zügen. *Damit euch die Zeit bis dahin nicht so lang vorkommt, gibt es ein wieder großes Event.* Falls die parallelen Arbeiten an der 1.3 in der Zwischenzeit bereits abgeschlossen werden können, werden wir auch schon im Laufe des Events updaten.

Aber mal zu den wohl wichtigen Themen: Worum geht es in dem Event!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Seit längerem haben sich Trolle mit ein paar Hütten in Nova nördlich des Spawns eingefunden. Doch eingelebt haben sie sich in unserer Welt immer noch nicht so recht. Sie bitten euch daher um Hilfe, ihr Dorf auszubauen, damit auch der Rest der Bewohner ihres Stammes endlich einziehen kann.

*Bis nächsten Donnerstag (also genau 7 Tage lang von nun an)* stellen sie täglich neue Kisten in ihrem Dorf auf, die mit Rohstoffen zu füllen sind. Welche Rohstoffe gebraucht werden, seht ihr im Dorf. Um so mehr Rohstoffe abgegeben werden, desto weiter bauen sie ihr Dorf aus.

Natürlich sollen eure Bemühungen nicht umsonst sein. Ihr werdet für die abgegebenen Rohstoffe eine kleine Belohnung bekommen und am Ende soll es noch ein großes Voodoo-Fest geben.
Wenn wir Glück haben, erfahren wir von den Trollen auch noch etwas über ihre Geschichte und ihre alte Kultur. Man munkelt, sie besitzen einen Schlüssel zu einer bereits längst vergessenen Welt.
*Seit somit auch gespannt was in den nächsten Wochen noch alles auf euch zu kommt. Wir haben für das Update auf 1.3 und die Zeit danach einiges vorbereitet und werden euch in den darauf folgenden Wochen wohl unterhalten.*

Hier findet ihr immer den aktuellen Stand der Kisten: Die Einsiedler


----------



## Neconic (10. August 2012)

*Wie erwartet haben wir in der letzten Nacht unseren Mainserver auf 1.3.1 updaten können. Spitze und Danke Flash.*
In den letzten Tagen haben wir schon öfters einzelne Plugins nach ihrem erscheinen getestet. Gestern wurde es dann endlich etwas ruhiger und wir haben den ersten Livetest gestartet. Und siehe da es funktioniert alles wie wir es geplant hatten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Leider gibt es aber nicht nur gute Nachrichten für euch. Wenige Funktionen mussten erst mal gesperrt werden, andere wurden ersetzt.
*Enderchests* sind für unbestimmte Zeit platzierbar aber nicht benutzbar. Wir finden, dass diese Kisten zu Mächtig sind. Der Spielspaß geht einfach verloren wenn man ständig alle seine Items an jedem Ort nehmen oder speichern kann!
Ebenso ist nicht zu 100% auszuschließen ob man mit ihr irgendwelche Dummheiten anstellen kann. Ob und wann wir die Enderchests nutzbar machen steht noch nicht fest.
Auch das *Handeln mit NPC’s* haben wir derzeit gesperrt. Wir sind mit ein paar Plugins am testen und wollen euch ein gutes Handelssystem bereitstellen. Dazu brauchen wir aber noch etwas Zeit. Es wird euch sicher gefallen!
Alle *Bookworm Bücher*, die vor 1.3.1 geschrieben wurden sind erst mal leer und fungieren wie normale Bücher. Alle Texte sind aber auf dem Server noch gespeichert. Wie es mit den ganzen Büchern von euch weitergeht steht noch nicht fest. Wir versuchen, die BW-Bücher auf die neuen zu übertragen, ob das gelingt steht aber nicht fest.
Die “Hilfebücher” am Spawn sind schon alle umgeschrieben und können durch ein neues Plugin am Infopoint gekauft werden. Auch wenn der Preis 1 Cublone beträgt wollen wir versuchen sie, wie vorher, umsonst anzubieten.
In der Eventwelt fehlen uns derzeit noch 3 Plugins. Einmal *EggRoulett*, da müssen wir warten bis Flash Zeit hat zum Updaten. Und zum anderen *Bombercraft und Capture the Point*. Bei beiden müssen wir noch warten, dass das Plugin geupdatet wird. Dies sollte aber kein Problem da stellen, da wir ja noch ein Event am laufen haben, mehrere neue auf der Warteliste stehen und die alten Events ja auch noch da sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz ein paar temporären Einbußen haben nun endlich 1.3 und damit *eine Menge Neuerungen zu genießen!*
Der Cube-Nation Staff wünscht euch viel Spaß beim Updaten und Mods aktualisieren.
PS: Vergesst nicht den MineCapes Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neconic (16. August 2012)

Heute haben wir ein besonderes Leckerli für euch – ab heute bieten wir euch einen Server mit dem Mod *“Survival Games”* von Double_0_negative und seinem Modding-Team (Bukkitpage).​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Server erreicht Ihr unter​*minecraft-sg.de​*
Der Mod orientiert sich an den *Hunger-Games Büchern* und am gleichnamigen Spielprinzip, bietet jedoch einige Features die diesen besonders hervorstechen lassen und somit die Entscheidung auf diese Spielvariante haben fallen lassen.
Als Karte haben wir *“Survival Games 3″* von Vareide (planetminecraft.com-Seite) eingebracht, diese bietet nicht nur wunderschöne Landschaften und großartige Plätze zum kämpfen oder verstecken, sondern auch weitläufige Areale – bis zu 24 Spieler kommen hier voll auf Ihre Kosten und nur einer wird am Ende siegen können. Zusätzlich sind noch weitere Slots für Zuschauer vorhanden.
Eine Kurzanleitung zum Spielprinzip findet Ihr am Kartenspawn, sollte bereits ein Spiel laufen könnt ihr mit /sg spectate 1 zuschauen. Im Spectator-Mode könnt ihr mit Shift+Maus-Link oder Maus-Rechts zwischen den Spielern hin- und herspringen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der Server wird nach jedem Match und einer 30-sekündigen Wartezeit automatisch neugestartet und resettet, erschreckt also bitte nicht wenn Ihr nach dem Spiel rausfliegt. Aktuelle Statistiken über gewonnene Spiele, KD-Ratio und vieles mehr findet Ihr in unserer Sidebar bzw. hier.
In diesem Sinne wünschen wir euch viel Spaß und…​*“Mögen die Spiele beginnen!”​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Neconic (23. August 2012)

Ein Blick in die Scherben der Fensterscheibe am Boden offenbart die Folgen deiner Reise – Blanke Verzweiflung steht dir ins Gesicht geschrieben, deine Augen sind trübe und leer. All deine Taten die dich noch lange Zeit in deinen Träumen verfolgen werden und eine neue Definition von Schrecken in deinen Verstand gemeißelt haben… niemals hättest du gedacht das solche Grausamkeiten existieren.
Nur wenn du bereit bist diesen Schrecken ins Auge zu sehen und dich mit allen Mitteln gegen deine Konkurenz durchzusetzen vermagst kannst du am Ende siegreich sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Es gibt wieder was neues zu Entdecken in der Eventwelt.
Karlszwerg aus unserem Eventteam hat uns seinen _heißen Verzweiflungsparkour_ zur Verfügung gestellt.
Wer bei den letzten Parkouren schnell am Treppchen stand sollte sich dieses mal besser vorsehen.
Wie ihr wohl schon richtig vermutet: Es gibt wieder ein großes Happening in der Eventwelt. Kalszwerg, aus dem Eventteam, hat nach langer und harter Arbeit den “Verzweiflungsparcour” fertig gestellt – und diesmal gibt es ein paar ganz besonders fiese Fallen! Selbst für geübte Parcour-Spieler eine ganz neue und große Herausforderung! Aber keine Sorge – Jeder kann ankommen. Die Frage ist nur, wie viel Blessuren Ihrzu ertragen bereit seid?
Unser Sneak-Peak Trailer von Jonas2297x verschafft euch schon mal einen ersten Überblick:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heYO0CaWZJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
Das Event wird am Sonntag um 19 Uhr stattfinden. Bereitet euch gut vor – und verliert nicht euren Verstand.


----------



## Neconic (27. August 2012)

Über 2 Wochen sind wir nun schon auf 1.3, welche uns die Smaragde als neue Ingame-Währung bescherten, nun wird es endlich Zeit, dieses Feature auch einzusetzen, oder?

Schon seit dem ersten Tag, an dem Jeb über diese Smaragde und die NPCs als Händler sinnierte, war für uns klar, dass diese Idee viel Potential besitzt. Und seit dieser Zeit planen und feilen wir an einem Konzept, welches all diese Features nutzt und dennoch keinen Neuanfang für unsere Wirtschaft nötig macht.
Dabei hat es eine ganze Weile gedauert, bis endlich alle Konzeptbereiche und auch die entsprechend benötigten Plugins (sowohl externe, als auch unsere) auf einem Stand waren, den wir so verwenden können. Aber jetzt ist es endlich soweit…

Wir präsentieren: *die Revolution des Handels!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Es wird sich einiges verändern, während wir gleichzeitig versuchen, euch das Ganze so interessant zu machen, wie wir können. Wir wollen euch dabei auf einfache Weise in das neue System helfen, die neuen Features ausschöpfen und dennoch allen Interessenten bei Bedarf die Möglichkeit geben, Details zu hinterfragen und zu verstehen. Alle Informationen dazu findet hier ab jetzt im *Konzept zum Handel*.

*Achtung: In dem Zuge habt ihr wie bereits länger schon angekündigt noch bis Freitag Zeit, eure allerletzten Gold-Reserven auf die Bank zu bringen. Denkt also bitte daran!*


----------



## Neconic (5. Oktober 2012)

Die hängenden Gärten des Minetaurus haben mittlerweile eine ganze Reihe an Veränderungen durchgemacht.
Vor allem die technische Seite der Gärten hat sich hoch entwickelt.
Zu beginn wurden die Grabkammern der Könige nur durch ein simples Labyrinth geschützt. Später kamen Fallen und Schaltungen für versteckte Durchgänge hinzu.
Mittlerweile sind sie auf einem weit höheren technologischen Stand als wir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Aber nicht nur ihr Technologischer Stand hat sich erhöht. Auch ihre Schätze sind gewachsen.
Und diese wollen wir haben! Am kommenden *Sonntag den 07.10.2012* werden wir die hängenden Gärten des Minetaurus zum 3. mal plündern!
Um wie viel Uhr wir starten entscheidet ihr. Meldet euch *hier* im Forum für das Event an und gebt eure Wunsch-Startuhrzeit mit an!


----------



## Neconic (13. November 2012)

*Ich melde mich freiwillig!*
Ich melde mich freiwillig als Tribut!​Willkommen und fröhliche Hunger Spiele!
Diesen Sonntag machen wir die Ernte. Und ihr habt die Chance eine/r von 24 Auserwählten zu werden, die ihren Distrikt vertreten können.
24 Vertreter haben die Chance aber nur einer kommt lebend raus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Soviel zu Theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir schon geschrieben, wollen wir am kommenden Sonntag um 17 Uhr mit euch zusammen Survival Games auf unserem Survival Games Server spielen. (IP: Minecraft-SG.de)
Wir haben 4 funktionierende Arenen die gleichzeitig benutzt werden können. 2 große, eine mittlere und eine kleine.
Für jedes gewonnene Spiel in einer großen oder mittleren Arena gibt es einen Punkt. Die Gewinne gibt es dann natürlich auf unserem Main Server.
Schon jetzt könnt ihr mit euren Freunden üben. Der Server steht euch vor, während und nach dem Event zur Verfügung!
Meldet euch bitte hier fürs Event an: Survival Games | Forum | Cube-Nation.de


----------



## Neconic (15. November 2012)

*Update zum Survival Games Event am Sonntag den 18.11.2012:*
Es können in der Quake Arena 9 Leute spielen und in den anderen drei immer 24. Somit haben wir Platz für bis zu 81 Spieler.
Hauptsächlich werden wir aber auf den 3 größeren Arenen spielen und die Quake Arena als Puffer für zwischendurch benutzen.


----------



## Neconic (20. November 2012)

Sodenn, hier gibt es nun die offiziellen Ergebnisse 

*Platz 1: *PurplePsycho - mit 18 Kills & 4 Siegen (30 Punkte)
*Platz 2: *Deanhell - mit 15 Kills & 4 Siegen (27 Punkte)
*Platz 3: *Evilchicken22 - mit 20 Kills & 2 Siegen (26 Punkte)
*Platz 4: *Flogamer27 - mit 19 Kills & 2 Siegen (25 Punkte)
*Platz 5: *gt1035 - mit 15 Kills & 2 Siegen (21 Punkte) - Anmerkung: Scheinbar sogar ein auswärtiger Spieler *uiuiui*

_Im Anhang findet ihr auch noch die kompletten Übersichten frisch aus der Datenbank._

Ein paar Gewinne für diese ersten 5 Plätze verteilen wir natürlich ingame auch noch. Wir hoffen allerdings, dass allein der Spass, den ihr hattet, der größte Gewinn war und würden das Event sicher bald noch einmal veranstalten - wenn nicht sogar zur Regelmäßigkeit werden lassen  Schaun'wa mal...

Tabellen:

http://forum.cube-nation.de/attachments/gesamt-punkte-pdf.783/

http://forum.cube-nation.de/attachments/survival-games-event-kills-pdf.784/

http://forum.cube-nation.de/attachments/survival-games-event-wins-nach-name-pdf.785/

http://forum.cube-nation.de/attachments/survival-games-event-wins-nach-spiel-nummer-pdf.786/


----------



## Neconic (22. November 2012)

*Zum 1., zum 2. und verkauft!*
*Ding ding ding*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir mal wieder eine Auktion machen. Die Auktion wird natürlich im Auktionshaus von Nova stattfinden.
Versteigert werden einige *geheime Kisten, einige der Objekte* die im Auktionshaus zur schau stehen *und natürlich auch Kisten von euch*.
Ersteigerte Objekte werden vom Staff zu euch geliefert und mit einem Zertifikat versehen.
Die genauen Regeln für eine eigene Kiste, die versteigert werden soll, stehen im Autionshaus in der 1. Etage . Dort könnt ihr sie nach dem lesen der Auktionsregeln für eigene Kisten auch aufstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Auktion selbst findet *im Süden der ersten Etage des Auktionshauses* statt. Am *Sonntag den 25.11. um 18 Uhr*.


----------



## Neconic (27. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geheimnisse umwogen den Norden unseres Spawns.
Seit langer Zeit konnte kein menschliches Wesen die unbekannten Gefilde betreten. Wir konnten die magische Barriere brechen und euch somit den Zugang ermöglichen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch wir stehen noch vor einem großen Rätsel. Geheimnisvolle Kreaturen haben Einzug gehalten und Ihr neues Reich geformt.
Diese unbekannten Wesen lassen euch eine Einladung zukommen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seid aufgefordet euch im Gasthaus “Zum fliegenden Kürbis” auf der Dorfinsel einzufinden. Dort erfahrt Ihr neue Geheimnisse und euch erwartet eine wilde Reise voller Abenteuer.
Kommt also am *02.12.2012 um 17:00 Uhr* zusammen und macht euch auf in ein Abenteuer mit neuen und alten Freunden. Wer weiss welche Gefahren die fremdartige Umgebung bereit hält?​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neconic (1. Dezember 2012)

*Draußen vom Walde, da komme ich her…*

*… ich muss euch sagen: Es weihnachtet sehr!*
Die Weihnachtszeit rückt in greifbare Nähe. Die Straßen werden geschmückt, die Lebkuchen gibts im Supermarkt und in den meisten Küchen riecht es schon weihnachtlich.
Sicher habt Ihr schon bemerkt das es auch an unserem Spawn langsam eine festliche Stimmung annimmt. Wir haben für euch die Lichterketten entwirrt und die Christbaumkugeln ausgepackt.
So ganz nebenbei haben wir ein paar Events für euch vorbereitet…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit einigen Tagen findet Ihr am Spawn einen kleinen Adventskranz und nun auch einen Adventskalender. Wer jeden Tag ein Türchen öffnen darf bestimmt der Zufall! Signiert ein Buch auf euren Namen (Ihr müsst ansonsten nichts reinschreiben) und werft es in das Wasserloch. Die Gewinner werden Ingame und auf der Adventskalender-Seite benachrichtigt. Im Adventskalender findet Ihr dann tolle Überraschungen!​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Rathaus auf der 2. und 3. Etage erwarten euch einige Kisten. Legt ein Geschenk (oder sogar mehrere?) in die Kiste und schließt sie mit /cprivate ab. Am 26. Dezember werden wir die Schlösser umverteilen und jeder der ein Geschenk hinterlassen hat bekommt ein anderes zurück. Wer weiss was die anderen Spieler für Überraschungen für euch bereit halten?​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weihnachtsbäume fällen, Glühwein trinken und dazu schlemmen. Wer das nicht kennt oder noch nie mitgemacht hat kriegt nun die Chance diese Feiertagstradition zu erleben. Zwar können wir nicht mit Glühwein und Bratwürsten dienen, wohl aber mit den Weihnachtsbäumen. Lasst euch überraschen was euch hier tolles erwartet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich wollen wir nicht alles verraten – Ein paar Überraschungen sollte es besonders zu Weihnachten ja auch noch geben
Wir freuen uns auf Rege Teilnahme und das wir uns gemeinsam auf die besinnlichen Tage des Jahres einstimmen können!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Ach übrigens! Für alle unter euch, die auf Texturepacks stehen, gibt es zum Abschluss auch noch eine Empfehlung:_​*HerrSommer A Christmas Carol​*


----------



## Neconic (31. Dezember 2012)

*Cube-Nation wünscht frohes Neues und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade hatten wir noch Weihnachten und heute ist schon der letzte Tag im Jahr! Unglaublich wie schnell die Zeit verging und was alles passiert ist.
Wir haben viele Events gespielt, neue Spielinhalte und Befehle/Plugins durch Minecraft Updates bekommen, neue Welten entdeckt, wir hatten Geburtstag (ja das hat man ein mal im Jahr  ) und noch Einiges mehr.
Wir können uns garnicht entscheiden was dieses Jahr unser Highlight war. Möglicherweise. An dieser Stelle sei nochmal erwähnt, dass es noch weitere Geheimnisse im nächsten Jahr aufzudecken gibt. Eine Insel des Nordspawns scheint noch recht unentdeckt zu sein.
Aber genug nun vom Vergangenen. Viel wichtiger ist es nach vorne zu blicken. Wir haben den vermeintlichen Weltuntergang am 21.12.2012 ja nicht überlebt um dahin zu vegetieren!
Was alles passieren wird können wir euch natürlich nicht sagen. Einerseits da wir es natürlich nicht so genau wissen was 2013 bereit hält, andererseits um euch überraschen zu können.
Auf jeden Fall wird es weiter Neuerungen bei Plugins und Serverstruktur geben. Veränderung ist unumgänglich und auch nötig im Leben.
Natürlich wird es auch neue Events geben und auch an den alten Event arbeiten wir damit ihr sie immer wieder spielen könnt.
Wir freuen uns jedenfalls darauf mit euch zusammen herauszufinden, was uns das neue Jahr bringt! Wir, das gesamte Team von Cube-Nation, wünschen euch und euren Lieben daher einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr.​


----------



## Neconic (2. Januar 2013)

Vor einiger Zeit haben wir den Bau des Nordspawns begonnen. Mittlerweile haben wir seine Eröffnung gefeiert und die meisten (aber noch lange nicht alle) Geheimnisse wurden gelüftet!
Doch zu Bauen gibt es noch einiges am Spawn und ihr könnt uns und den anderen Spielern helfen den Spawn auszubauen und ihn zu verschönern!
Um den Spawn herum gibt es mehrere Community Projekte. Diese werden von Spielern geleitet und es werden immer wieder neue Bauhelfer und Designer gesucht die sich dem Projekten anschließen.
Erreichen kann man die Projekte über Portale im Rathaus/Community Gebäude (vom Spawn aus nach Norden, das erste Haus auf der linken Seite).
Die Projekte werden auch wenn sie in der Spawn- oder Community-Zone liegen ohne Creative-Mode gebaut. Es werden also neben helfenden Händen auch ein Haufen Rohstoffe gebraucht.
Damit ihr euch einen Überblick über alle Projekte verschaffen könnt und um zu sehen ob euch eins vielleicht anspricht, stellt sich jeden Projekt anschließend einmal vor:


*Burg Würfelklotz – Forum*
Burg Würfelklotz ist das erste Community Projekt dieses Servers. (Baubeginn: Dezember 2011)
Bis jetzt wurde die Burg an sich gebaut. Sie wird immer wieder erweitert und ist noch lange nicht fertig.
Es gibt auch eine Stadt die sich, vom Portal aus gesehen, hinter dem Hauptteil der Burg befindet. Dort müssen noch die Stadtmauer und weitere Häuser sowie vielleicht ein Hafen gebaut werden. Es gibt also viel zu tun!
Wir haben chronischen Mitarbeitermangel und ich(PropperHarry) würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich in naher Zukunft ein paar kompetente Minecraftler finden würden, die mir bei diesem Projekt helfen könnten. Bitte meldet euch bei mir im Teamspeak oder schreibt mir im Forum eine Nachricht.
Gez. PropperHarry

*Hogwarts – Forum*
Hogwarts ist das zweit älteste Community Projekt auf unserem Server. (Baubeginn: Dezember 2011)
Es besitzt eine Baufläche von ca. 550×700 Block. Es besteht aus 2 großen Hauptgebäuden, dem großem Turm, Hagrids Hütte, dem verbotenem Wald & vielem mehr.
Es gibt viele Mysterien (wie die geheime Elfenküche, Geheimgänge oder der verbotene Wald) die gerne entdeckt & erforscht werden.
Hilfe & kreative Ideen für die Inneneinrichtung & weitere Geheimgänge sind erwünscht & gerne gesehen, da im Moment nur Blacksheep92 & Kvote daran bauen. Auch über Spenden freuen wir uns sehr.
MfG Blacksheep92

*Nova International Airport – Forum*
Herzlich Willkommen am Nova International Airport, tretet ein & begebt euch auf eine Reise durch das dritt älteste Community Projekt auf dem Cube-Nation-Server (Baubeginn: April 2012).
Auf einer Fläche von 700*500 Blöcken toben sich die Owner aus und schaffen einen einmaligen Flughafen hier auf dem Server. All das haben wir natürlich nicht allein geschafft, die Community hat uns immer, z.B. beim Terraformen, geholfen, wofür wir unglaublich dankbar sind.
So haben wir schon 2 Terminals, eine Feuerwehr, ein Hotel und einen Tower fertiggestellt. Besonders die Infrastruktur im Inneren (Farmen, Lager, …) garantieren ein optimales Schaffen. Auch haben wir auf dem Gelände einen Industriepark in Planung, ihr könnt euch natürlich gerne einbringen. Falls ihr mal mithelfen wollt, könnt ihr euch gerne mal bei mir melden. Ich kann euch gerne bei Fragen oder Interesse weiterhelfen. Also, dann wünsche ich euch einen guten Flug und vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald.
Euer DNBMC1994

*Das Klinikum Nova – Forum*
Das Klinikum teilt sich auf in 4 Bereiche. Der erste Bereich ist der Operation Bereich, der sich im Keller vom Klinikum befindet. Der zweite Bereich sind der Eingangsbereich, die verschiedenen Behandlungsräum, die Büros und die Garagen die sich im Erdgeschoss des Klinikum befinden. Der dritte Bereich der entstehen soll ist die Cafeteria die in der ersten Etage zu finden sein wird. Der vierte und letzte Bereich den wir finden sind die vier Stationen.
Hilfe ist gern gesehen und auch erwünscht! (Baubeginn: Mai 2012)
Euer GMK-Baruth

*Nova Ring – Forum*
Zusammen. Stark. Cube-Nation.
Anfänge: (Baubeginn: Juli 2012)
Der Nova Ring ist eine Rennstrecke mit Autohaus. Diese Zusammensetzung wurde am 24.07.2012 von iZocker3 und Flashcrafter ins Leben gerufen.
Heute sind die Vorsitzenden Nikjoplayer und _Flashcrafter_.
Konzept:
Der Nova Ring orientiert sich stark an die Mercedes Tribüne am Hockenheimring,
das Autohaus an das Mercedes Benz © Center in München, Bayern, DE.
Der Nova Ring ist die Heimat von den besten Minecart-Rennfahrern.
Unser Nachbar, das Klinikum Nova mit exzellenter Versorgung nimmt Kranke und Verletzte gerne auf.
Verpflegung gibt es kostenlos im Community Lager, unten im Verwaltungsgebäude.
Heute:
Der Nova Ring bietet ein Autohaus, eine Rennstrecke und Tribüne.
Arbeit gibt es immer, besonders bei uns. Jede Hilfe wird benötigt.
Spenden können bei den Vorsitzenden abgegeben werden.
Gez. _Flashcrafter_

*Minas Tirith – Forum*
Ich bin Steak_Bargeld vom Community Projekt Minas Tirith (Baubeginn: September 2011)
Wir sind mit dem Bau fast fertig es fehlen aber noch bedeutende Sachen (Treppenaufgänge, Straßen uvm.)
Hilfe können wir dementsprechend gut gebrauchen!
Uns fehlt einfach hauptsächlich die Zeit alleine zu Arbeiten.
Allerdings kann Minas Tirith schon gut besichtigt werden da die äußeren Bauwerke schon fertig ist.
Wir suchen noch ein Paar kreative Mitarbeiter die Minas Tirith am besten schon aus dem Film oder Buch “Der Herr der Ringe” kennen.
MfG Steak_Bargeld​


----------



## Neconic (6. Januar 2013)

*Der Staudamm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am heutigen frühen Morgen wurde uns ein Störfall im hydroelektrischen Kraftwerk gemeldet.
Die Störungsmeldung ist nicht eindeutig, deshalb sind ein paar tüchtige und tatkräftige Handwerker dazu aufgefordert sich der Probleme anzunehmen.
Aber ob das so einfach wird? Der Staudamm ist ganz bestimmt kein sicherer Ort…
Wir brauchen eure Hilfe um die Probleme zu lösen! Findet euch am *13.01.2012 um 18:00 Uhr* vor dem Companion Cube in unserer Eventwelt ein um weitere Instruktionen zu empfangen!
Wir freuen uns auf rege Teilnahme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neconic (14. Januar 2013)

*Ding Dong* Aufstehen zum Morgengebet.
Und danach ab aufs Feld! Es gibt neues Gemüse zu ernten!
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​Wie beim ersten Harvest Moon, geht es wieder ums *farmen von Nahrung*. Zu Zweit bekommt ihr ein Grundstück mit einen Baum und einer Kiste.
In der Kiste findet ihr verschiedene Items um Nahrung an zu pflanzen, euren Ertrag zu steigern oder versteckte Punkte zu ergattern. Insgesamt habt ihr *60 Minuten* Zeit Nahrung zu farmen.
Wie viele Punkte die Nahrungsmittel jeweils einbringen seht ihr an der Punktetafel, die an jedem Spielfeld steht.
An dieser Punktetafel müssen auch die Nahrungsmittel abgegeben werden. *Nur die Nahrungsmittel die am Ende der Zeit in den Kisten an der Tafel sind werden auch gewertet!*
Solltet ihr zu wneig Platz haben könnt ihr euch zusätzliche Kisten an der Tafel aufstellen.
Tragt bitte euch und euren Partner *hier* im Forum ein damit wir wissen wie viele Teams ungefähr mitmachen werden.
Start des Events ist *Sonntag den 20.01. um 18:00 Uhr*.
Also ran an die Feldhacken und losgefarmt!

**UPDATE**

Zu Gewinnen gibt es dieses mal etwas ganz gesonderes! Die ersten beiden Plätze können Karten zum Beta-Testen unserer neuen Survival Games Welt für sich und ihre Freunde Gewinnen!
Der erste Platz bekommt 4 Karten und der zweite Platz 2 Karten!

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Neconic (23. Januar 2013)

*Das Nebodrom – Die Arena gegen die User!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Endlich ist es soweit, das *Nebodrom* eröffnet nach langer Ruhephase seine Tore!
Doch was verbirgt sich hinter der unscheinbaren Fassade? Etwa eine Arena? Oder gar ein neuer Duellierplatz?
Auf jeden Fall werden wir einige blutige Runden spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kommt und traut Euch!*
Am *Samstag* um *18.00 Uhr *ist es soweit! Wie Samstag?!  Ja! Ihr habt richtig gehört!
Wie üblich bitte hier anmelden!


----------



## Neconic (25. Januar 2013)

*Update*

Denkt dran das Event findet diese Woche morgen am Samstag um 18 Uhr statt.

Damit irh ein bisschen Trainieren könnt haben wir die CTp Arena gewechselt. Auf diesem Schlachtfeld solltet ihr eure Fähigkeiten wohl trainieren können.


----------



## Neconic (28. Januar 2013)

*Klassik-Events Part 2: Great MineCube*
Weiter geht’s mit unserer Event-Remake Reihe
Dieses mal ein Mine & Build Event!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Es handelt sich um eine kleine *“Mining Simulation”*.
*Zu zweit* habt ihr eine Fläche von 29*42 Blöcken zu Verfügung und müsst in einer Art Sandkasten verschiedene Rohstoffe finden und verwenden.
Welche Aufgaben ihr genau habt und welche Gegenstände ihr herstellen müsst, werdet ihr beim Event erfahren. Dafür haben wir drei große Tafel eingerichtet auf der ihr immer schnell einen Überblick bekommt, was zu tun ist.
Die Rohstoffe, die zu finden sind bleiben natürlich bis zum Ende des Events geheim.
Zeit zum minen, bauen und craften habt ihr insgesamt 2 Stunden.
Bewertet wird der ganze Spaß wie beim Harvest Moon Event mit einer Punkteliste.
Bonuspunkte kann man sich mit zusätzlich erbrachen Items oder Bauwerken verdienen.
Gegenstände die gefunden oder gecraftet werden müssen zählen nur wenn sie in den Kisten an der Aufgabentafel gelegt wurden.
Zum Schluss sei noch gesagt, dass ihr euch wohl überlegen solltet, wie ihr eure Rohstoffe einsetzt. Einige sind sehr knapp bemessen.
Event ist am: *Sonntag, den 03.02. um 18:30 Uhr
Meldet euch bitte hier an!*

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Neconic (26. März 2013)

*CN:tekkit – Das etwas andere Minecraft*
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​_Dir ist Minecraft zu langweilig geworden und suchst neue Herausforderungen?_
_Du willst deiner Kreativität noch mehr freien Lauf lassen?_​Dann bist du hier genau richtig! Denn Tekkit ist ein riesiges Paket an Mods für Minecraft und fügt unzählige neue Blöcke, Erze, Items, Rezepte und Funktionen hinzu.
So ist es beispielsweise möglich richtigen Strom aus Solaranlagen zu gewinnen, ein automatisiertes Lagersystem zu betreiben, ein eigenes Betriebssystem zu programmieren, seinerKreativität mit der Vielfalt an neuen Blöcken freien Lauf zu lassen , oder oder oder – die Möglichkeiten sind schier unendlich.
Da immer mehr User sich diesen Spielspaß natürlich nicht entgehen lassen wollen und nun notgedrungen auf andere Server ausweichen müssen, hat das Cube-Nation-Team nun CN:tekkit ins Leben gerufen.
*Ein Tekkit-Server mit CN-Flair nur für Euch der parallel zum Hauptserver läuft!*

*Wie komme ich auf den Server?*

Um Tekkit nun überhaupt spielen zu können, müsst ihr den Technic Launcher auf eurem Rechner installieren (parallel zum Minecraft Launcher).
Diesen Client müsst ihr euch unter http://www.technicpack.net/tekkit/ herunterladen. Dort wählt ihr einfach die passende Version für euer Betriebssysten aus.

*Das allein reicht aber noch nicht…*

Für den Anfang stellen wir euch 20 Whitelist-Plätze zur Verfügung um den Server einmal anlaufen zu lassen. Die Bewerbungsfrist für diese läuft bis *22.03.2013 20:00*. In den Wochen darauf werden euch eventuell mehr Whitelistplätze zur Verfügung stehen.
Um euch für einen Whitelist Platz zu bewerben, schreibt uns im *Forum* ein wenig über euch, damit wir wissen wen wir der Testphase auf den Server lassen. Folgendes würden wir von euch wissen:

Ingame-Name
Alter
Erfahrungen mit Tekkit?
Warum möchtet ihr auf dem Tekkit-Server spielen?
Habt ihr grundlegende Englischkenntnisse (um die Mod-Wikis zu verstehen)?
Des weitern wünschen wir uns von euch, dass ihr:

mindestens 20 Stunden Onlinezeit auf dem Main-Server habt (abrufbar via _/onlinetime_)
regelmäßig im Teamspeak anzutreffen seid
Wir informieren euch Freitag Abend bzw. im Laufe des Samstag, ob ihr es auf den Server geschafft habt.

*Die Eröffnung findet am Samstag um 20:00 statt.​*


----------



## Neconic (27. März 2013)

*Zul’Jins Reiter bringen Botschaft…*

Eine neue Weissagung wurde entschlüsselt – Wir müssen abermals in den dunklen Morast vordringen.
Dies erfordert eine erneute Öffnung des Voodoo-Portals im Norden unseres Spawns.
Für das Ritual benötigen wir wieder viele Rohstoffe, was genau erzählen euch die Trolle vor Ort.
_*Schaut vorbei und helft uns so schnell wie möglich wieder eine Verbindung zum Morast herzustellen damit wir der Sache auf den Grund gehen können.*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neconic (18. April 2013)

Weiter geht’s mit unserer Event-Remake Reihe
Dieses mal ein Mine & Build Event!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Es handelt sich um eine kleine *“Mining Simulation”*.
*Zu zweit* habt ihr eine Fläche von 29*42 Blöcken zu Verfügung und müsst in einer Art Sandkasten verschiedene Rohstoffe finden und verwenden.
Welche Aufgaben ihr genau habt und welche Gegenstände ihr herstellen müsst, werdet ihr beim Event erfahren. Dafür haben wir drei große Tafel eingerichtet auf der ihr immer schnell einen Überblick bekommt, was zu tun ist.
Die Rohstoffe, die zu finden sind bleiben natürlich bis zum Ende des Events geheim.
Zeit zum minen, bauen und craften habt ihr insgesamt 2 Stunden.
Bewertet wird der ganze Spaß wie beim Harvest Moon Event mit einer Punkteliste.
Bonuspunkte kann man sich mit zusätzlich erbrachen Items oder Bauwerken verdienen.
Gegenstände die gefunden oder gecraftet werden müssen zählen nur wenn sie in den Kisten an der Aufgabentafel gelegt wurden.
Zum Schluss sei noch gesagt, dass ihr euch wohl überlegen solltet, wie ihr eure Rohstoffe einsetzt. Einige sind sehr knapp bemessen.
*
Das Event findet am Sonntag den 21.04.2013 um 18 Uhr statt. Meldet euch bitte hier an wenn ihr teilnehmen möchtet!*


----------



## FlashIT (22. September 2013)

_Uff, das letzte Update hier im Thread ist ja schon ne ganze Weile her, Zeit wird's also mal wieder! Und den passenden Anlass bring ich direkt mit:_
*

Cube-Nation.de* - Der Minecraft-Server mit dem Wohlfühleffekt :comic - feiert seinen *2. Geburtstag* und veranstaltet dazu natürlich wieder einmal ein *großes Gewinnspiel!*
Das Letzte ist schließlich schon ein ganzes Jahr her, also wird es mal wieder Zeit, die Kohle nur so raus zu hauen :top





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Weiter zum Gewinnspiel ...

_​*Liebe Grüße, viel Glück und Erfolg also an alle Teilnehmer!
Das Cube-Nation Team*​


----------



## Neconic (17. Februar 2014)

Die CNASA, Cube Nation Aeronautics and Space Administration oder Deutsch: Cube Nation Luft- und Raumfahrtbehörde, ist die in 2013 gegründete, zivile Organisationseinheit der Cube Nation Verwaltungsbehörde zur Erforschung und Kartografierung des Weltraums, zur Suche nach außerirdischem Leben und zum Schutz der Cube Nation Bevölkerung gegen extraterrestrische Bedrohungen.

Im Spätherbst 2013 erlangte die CNASA nicht zuletzt wegen Ihrer ersten bemannten Raumflug mit der CNSS Tumbling Whale und dem auf Nova errichteten Dopplerteleskop, CNASA Skywatch, Bekanntheit. Die bislang wohl bemerkenswerteste technologische Entwicklung der CNASA ist der G21H2O Evap Fusionsantrieb, der eine elektrochemische Reaktion zwischen Leuchtsteinoxid und Wasser zur Erzeugung großer Energiemengen nutzt.

Das mit militärischer Ausrichtung entworfene Schlachtschiff “CNSS Darkstar” sowie auch das für die zivile Nutzung orientierte Transportschiff “CNSS New Hope” werden nach den erfolgreichen Shuttle-Tests bald die Reihe einsatzbereiter Raumfahrtechnik der CNASA verlängern.

Im Februar 2014 wurde mit der Gründung des Deep-Space-Examination Programms das Skywatch-Teleskop auf den neusten Stand der Technik gebracht, dort wird nun intensiv nach Planeten geforscht die erdähnliche Umweltbedingungen bieten. Das Budget des DSE wird auf 64 Milliarden Smaragde geschätzt und entspricht damit circa 55% des avisierten CNASA Jahresbudget.

Die Leitung des zivilen Bereichs KSI (Knowledge, Science, Industry) trägt Kommandant bloodymx (* 1985, Absolvent des S&I Institut Terra), die militärische Direktive über den Bereich EEE (Examinate, Evaluate, Eradicate) liegt in der Hand von Oberbefehlshaber DerFlash (* 1982, Absolvent der Drill & Instruct Schule für militärische Führungskräfte).

In Kürze wird eine offizielle Pressemitteilung über den Stand der derzeitigen Bemühungen erwartet – Wir halten die Bewohner von CN auf dem laufenden.

The post Die CNASA stellt sich vor appeared first on Cube-Nation.de.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Pepperus (25. September 2015)

*[Event] Schnellster Läufer von Cube-Nation gesucht*

Ich habe es gefunden.
 Das berüchtigte Portal in den verschollenen Nicht-Olymp.
 Sicher fragst Du dich jetzt, ob ich noch alle beisammen habe und wovon ich rede.
 Aber lass mich Dir sagen, dass ich zwar alt, aber immer noch bei Verstand bin.
 Und ich weiß was ich sehe.
 Die Ältesten von uns kennen ihn noch:
 Einen berüchtigten und verschollenen Ort der Wettkämpfe, den man heute in Liedern und Geschichten, den „Olymp“ nennt.
 Hier ging es darum, der Schnellste Teilnehmer von Vielen zu sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Jeder von uns wusste, dass der Schnellste reich belohnt werden würde, jedoch bedeutete dies alle
 Strapazen auf sich nehmen zu müssen, egal ob es einen steilen Hang, oder eine tiefe Schlucht zu erklimmen galt.
 Nur wenige schafften es sich zu behaupten.



*Jetzt hast auch Du die Chance dazu!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere Gelehrten kündeten von einer erneuten Öffnung des Portals.
 Doch nimm Dich in Acht:
 Der „Nicht-Olymp“ ist schwerer zu bestehen als der alte Olymp.
 Steilere Hänge, tiefere Schluchten und so weiter.
 Eindeutig nichts für Weicheier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Preise:*
 1. Platz: 10.000s
 2. Platz: 9.000s
 3. Platz: 8.000s
 4. Platz: 7.000s
 5. Platz: 6.000s
 6. Platz: 5.000s
 7. Platz: 4.000s
 8. Platz: 3.000s
 9. Platz: 2.000s
 10. Platz: 1.000s
 Trostpreis: 500s
 Datum:
 Samstag,* 26. September 18:00 Uhr
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pepperus (13. September 2016)

Hallo ihr Klötzchenbauer – heute ist es so weit.* 5 Jahre* ist es her, dass* Cube-Nation*  das Licht der Welt erblickte. Vieles hat sich in dieser Zeit auf  unserem Minecraftserver geändert, der Server und die Community haben  mittlerweile einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und haben sich stets  weiterentwickelt. So gab es beispielsweise in diesem Jahr einen komplett  neuen Spawn auf unserem Main-Server.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um diesen Geburtstag gebührend zu Feiern, gibt es in diesem Jahr ein *besonders abwechslungsreiches Gebutstags-Event*. Dieses fordert Euch auf einzigartige Weise, unter anderem ein *Jump and Run* im Weltall und* wilde Kämpfe* gegen die Cube-Nation Ureinwohner, sowie ein* verrücktes Labyrinth* welches euch nicht mehr hergeben wird. Auch wird euer wissen in einem spannenden *Quiz* geprüft und ihr werdet zum Autogrammjäger.

Besonders spannend wird auch die* Reise in die Zukunft* von Cube-Nation. Was wird sich dort wohl verändert haben?



*Was genau erwartet euch bei diesem Event?*

Da wir es leider nicht geschafft haben genug Kuchen für die Feier zu  backen, benötigen wir eure Hilfe. Diese besonderen Kuchen erfordern  besonderen Zutaten, die quer in der Cube-Nation Geschichte verteilt  sind.

Auf der Festwiese am Spawn gibt es neben diversen Attraktionen, wie  einer Hüpfburg, einem Karussell oder diversen Ständen auch eine  Raum-Zeit-Maschine.

Diese bringt euch beispielsweise an folgende Orte:




Spoiler



http://www.cube-nation.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/cube01.png


In der Vergangenheit von Cube-Nation müsst ihr gegen die Ureinwohner kämpfen um Dinkel und Erdbeeren zu bekommen.







Spoiler



http://www.cube-nation.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/cube02.png


Weiterhin geht es auch in ein Labyrinth, in dem ihr jede Menge unraffinierten Zucker finden müsst







Spoiler



http://www.cube-nation.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/cube03.png


Knifflige Rätsel über Cube-Nation gilt es zu knacken.






Spoiler



http://www.cube-nation.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/cube04.png


Füttere Weltraum-Kühe mit Erdbeeren bis sie leckere Erdbeermilch geben.








Spoiler



http://www.cube-nation.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/cube05.png


Gehe auf ganz Cube-Nation auf Autogrammjagd.





Spoiler



http://www.cube-nation.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/cube05.png


Gehe auf ganz Cube-Nation auf Autogrammjagd.


Spoiler



http://www.cube-nation.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/cube06.png


Sammel die frischesten Eier aus der Zukunft von Eier legenden Wollmilchsäuen

Und natürlich gilt es aus all den gesammelten Zutaten am Ende einen besonderen Kuchen zu backen.
*
Das Event startet am Freitag, den 16.9.2016 um 18:00 auf dem Main-Server und geht bis Sonntag, den 25.9.2016*

Wir wünschen euch allen viel Spaß und hoffen auf reichliche Teilnahme.

Danke für 5 tolle Jahre, ohne euch hätten wir das nie geschafft.

Wir freuen uns auf weitere 5 wunderbare Jahre mit euch.

Euer Cube-Nation Team


----------



## Pepperus (30. September 2017)

*Alles Gute zum 6. Geburtstag, Cube-Nation!*

Hallo liebe Community,

ein weiteres fantastisches Jahr ist vergangen und wir hatten mal wieder viel Spaß mit Euch!
Ihr seid durch ein schier unendliches Labyrinth gelaufen, in dem jeder Raum sich ähnlich sah, um die goldenen Nuggets zu bekommen, Ihr habt ein Kreuzworträtsel gelöst, um eine Nummer beim Adventskalender zu ergattern, habt dem Osterhasen geholfen, seine Verlorenen Eier wiederzufinden, und und und…

Alles in Allem kann man durchaus sagen, dass es ein sehr gelungenes Jahr mit vielen spannenden Abenteuern war!

Jetzt wird Cube-Nation schon 6 Jahre alt… Kaum zu fassen, oder?
Alles Gute, alter Server!


Diesen Geburtstag möchten wir natürlich wieder mit euch feiern, denn ohne Euch gäbe es diesen Server schon lange nicht mehr!
Wir treffen uns Samstag, den 30.09.2017 um 18:00 Uhr auf der Festwiese am Spawn des Mainservers, dann geht der Spaß los!
Ob alles glatt laufen wird?
Was wäre eine Party ohne irgendwelche unerwarteten Ereignisse?

Das neue Plugin „BetonQuest“ kann für den Geburtstag durchaus noch nützlich werden!


Auf ein weiteres, tolles Jahr auf Cube-Nation!


----------

